# Polaroid 600 v. SX-70



## afterthecollapse (Apr 7, 2006)

As I'm sure most of you know by now, polaroid is (has) discontinued the SX-70 film. I plan on modifying my SX-70 camera so it will take 600 film. I never paid much attention to the 600 film becuause I only ever used SX-70. To be honest, I've never actually even seen a 600 print. The polaroid website describes both films as being medium contrast and high definition with the only apparent technical difference being that the 600 is high speed and SX-70 is medium speed. I know the SX-70 is good for image manipulation but i am only really interest in normal shooting and processing techniques. These comparisons still seem a little vague to me and I'm sure an experience polaroid photographer would know more specific differnces between the two films. So I ask the users of this board: what differences can I expect with the 600 film in my SX-70 camera as opposed to SX-70 film?


----------



## JonK (Apr 8, 2006)

i don't really know the differences between the two films but am curious as to how you would modify the SX-70 to use the 600 film.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 9, 2006)

I read that and was curious as well.  

It seems there are several conversions.  I looked it up just to see what I was missing.  You can do anything from buy a special neutral density filter for the lens (to cut the light down so the 600 speed film wont be over exposted) to (get this) modifying the electrical system by replacing the capacitor.  I think If were going to do it, the even more simple permenant fix of removing the density filter from the opening to the electric eye and moving the darkening setting down a half notch would be the way for me to go.

I cant even see a circut board let alone the components on one.  Desolder and resolder a capasitor is way way past anything I could do.

No sense worrying about it being a reversable fix, the film isnt coming back.


----------

